# BHS Meeting Update - Signpost



## PAK (6 January 2019)

To get news about the BHS meeting held yesterday to vote on constitutional changes, please go to "The Tack Room" and read new thread, BHS January Meeting Update


----------



## PAK (7 January 2019)

For more information ask to join the facebook page *British Horse Society Members' Group*


----------



## honetpot (7 January 2019)

Why does it have to be red


----------



## honetpot (8 January 2019)

Please join our facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/membersBHS/about/
Its not for slagging people off, its for exchange of information, a central point for documents that maybe you would like to see.
We are also looking for insights in to why the focus appears to have changed.
The BHS Trust Board are not communicating with members, so we are trying to fill the gap.


----------



## PAK (10 January 2019)

From the source of the petition
With regard to the call for an EGM delivered to the CEO of the BHS on the morning of Saturday 5th Jan 2019, an EGM can only deal with the subject matter, in this case "Loss of confidence in the Chairman and Board of Trustees of the BHS" no other subject matter can be included or discussed.        In order to allow for thorough questions a general meeting would have to be held after the EGM.        The decision of the group who tabled the summons was to withdraw the EGM covenant as it was felt that with at least 2 meetings in the offing it could lead to voter fatigue and loss of support.       The BHS resolution has been adjourned, consequently any 12 members of the BHS can still table another EGM with specific proposals at any time until the resolution is carried.


----------



## PAK (17 January 2019)

Dear BHS â€“

This morning when I was mucking out, I got a text from our bank. Our joint account was overdrawn.

They told me about some shocking payments that I had no idea you had made. Lorries, drivers, puppets, computer systems, lots of other fancy things like uniforms, and designer gins- all kinds of things that we have never discussed and I thought we were â€œone teamâ€.

When we got together, I believed that you genuinely cared for me. That our relationship wasnâ€™t just all about the money. And that we shared a common love of horses. But now I see that isnâ€™t true. Youâ€™re spending so much money, without my knowing, on things that donâ€™t really matter to me.

After I finished the call with the bank, and all the mucking out, I checked the horses and sat down with a coffee. I was rather tempted to add a large dollop of brandy to pick my spirits up but I did not. I opened the newspaper and there on the front page was a picture of you at a fancy place in another country hob-nobbing.

I am off out to see a lawyer now. I am getting a divorce.

Your former "better half"
A. Member

Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/bhs-meeting-update.771333/page-3#WlC2deVCZTX0ii4y.99


----------



## Eve Equine (31 January 2019)

UPDATE; The BHS has now responded to the letter and is offer to meet some members.  Considering a response and will get back to you shortly.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Eve Equine (1 February 2019)

To date, 900+ members, supporters and volunteers have voiced concerns, questions and opinions via social media and face to face. These concerns were presented in 150+ questions and made known to the BHS via a letter with an accompanying list of questions.



 We have now received a response from the Board offering to meet with some members; this was an option we had offered in the covering letter, to take *voting members* who can listen to the board, help explain the concerns raised and feed back to all members.



 The communication came from â€˜*Eve Equineâ€™*. A small group of us collated the information and sent it in Eveâ€™s name as a voice for members. This information was shared with members before we sent it to the Board, Chairman and The Charity Commission.



 Many of you have asked what next and suggested the following options were open to us: -



*Option one - Accept the meeting - *As some of you may be aware, events have led us to have concern about personal reprisals to the individuals attending and we will seek assurances on this front before progressing.

 Therefore, we need you, the members, to trust the *Eve Equine team* to select a group to attend the meeting and we ask for your continued trust to act in the best interests of all members, as we have done to date. We in no way class ourselves as leaders; but rather the voice of members and stakeholders. We have aimed to ensure professional, informed, passionate, caring and unbiased facilitated communication. We will put together a group of people balancing the following criteria:

Geographic spread across UK
Expertise on financial matters
Expert knowledge of Articles of Association, as well as the AOA of other charities
Experienced equestrian within the sector
Ex-employee & Volunteer
Welfare, Access, Education and Safety
We will report back on the content of the meeting and seek input before continuing.


 Alternative options that were considered:



*Option two - *Decline the meeting and petition for EGM. This carries the risk that we do not achieve the majority of â€œyesâ€ votes required, resulting in no change.


*Option three - *Wait for the Board to announce plans to reconvene the general meeting adjourned on 5th January with a currently unknown approach to the â€˜constitutionalâ€™ changes. They may not even schedule a further meeting. Again there is a risk of no change.



*Option four - *Wait and hope for an investigation by The Charity Commission. Timeline unknown, risk of no change.


*Option five - *Wait for June/July when 3 Trustee terms end. Ensure the selection of member-oriented candidates by some form of a â€œuse your vote wiselyâ€ campaign. â€œEve Equineâ€ and members will have no control or influence over the candidates to go forward to the vote/co-option by the BHS Nominations Committee. Likely outcome would be a risk of no change.



*The Eve Equine team felt it was important to follow a reasonable way forward and accept the offer to meet as was requested in the original letter sent to the BHS. Please continue to trust us to do the best we possibly can for you.*



*Note*

 About Eve Equine Profile â€“ this open public profile was created to ensure that members and interested parties that donâ€™t meet the admission criteria for the BHS Membersâ€™ page were engaged and had equal access and input to this process. The *Eve Equine team* *is working independently* of the admin of the BHS Membersâ€™ page, to ensure there is no bias and that all information is shared for the page admin to share.
Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...ety-c-k-up.767675/page-25#hPUcO45eiccWW7hX.99


----------



## CoachinaCar (2 February 2019)

Eve equine you need to sort out the relationship between yourself and the facebook group as so many people are now confused as to what is going on that both groups will end up losing support.

I received a friend request from you but I never accept a request without clicking on that persons name first to see who I am interacting with especially if it is not a proper name of a person. I clicked on your name and it told me nothing so I deleted your friend request.

If you want to gain numbers of people to support you need to let us know who you are. I realise you all may want to be anonymous but you also have to understand that you will not get support by being anonymous.

I do not agree with the members facebook page being closed and the info you have to supply to join it or the fact that some muting or blocking of members has happened, this to me makes them no better than what they are accusing the BHS of but staying anonymous does not do it for me either. 

I am very close to withdrawing my support from the group and will do if this is not sorted by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Eve Equine (2 February 2019)

CoachinaCar said:



			Eve equine you need to sort out the relationship between yourself and the facebook group as so many people are now confused as to what is going on that both groups will end up losing support.

I received a friend request from you but I never accept a request without clicking on that persons name first to see who I am interacting with especially if it is not a proper name of a person. I clicked on your name and it told me nothing so I deleted your friend request.

If you want to gain numbers of people to support you need to let us know who you are. I realise you all may want to be anonymous but you also have to understand that you will not get support by being anonymous.

I do not agree with the members facebook page being closed and the info you have to supply to join it or the fact that some muting or blocking of members has happened, this to me makes them no better than what they are accusing the BHS of but staying anonymous does not do it for me either.

I am very close to withdrawing my support from the group and will do if this is not sorted by tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...


The Profile has been turned into a page that is open to all, Eve Equine is a small team, but you can clearly see 2 of us as admin, due to various reason not related to BHS issue, we need to protect the identities of the other members of the team.

I hope you and others will take the time to read Patricia statement, that she heartfelt gave today. The small Team of Eve have worked very hard over the last 2 week, using there professional skills to collate the data from many sources, as they were all coded, we know that only 20 were generate form original comments from the members page.

Hope you find the information useful on the page, which can be freely viewed without joining or befriending


----------



## Red-1 (2 February 2019)

Eve Equine said:



			The Profile has been turned into a page that is open to all, Eve Equine is a small team, but you can clearly see 2 of us as admin, due to various reason not related to BHS issue, we need to protect the identities of the other members of the team.

I hope you and others will take the time to read Patricia statement, that she heartfelt gave today. The small Team of Eve have worked very hard over the last 2 week, using there professional skills to collate the data from many sources, as they were all coded, we know that only 20 were generate form original comments from the members page.

Hope you find the information useful on the page, which can be freely viewed without joining or befriending
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link? A FB search is not bringing up Eve Equine...


----------



## Eve Equine (2 February 2019)

Red-1 said:



			Do you have a link? A FB search is not bringing up Eve Equine...
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/permalink/646909275766727/

here you go Thankyou


----------



## Red-1 (2 February 2019)

Eve Equine said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/permalink/646909275766727/

here you go Thankyou
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I clicked on the link but can only see one post, detailing a statement. Sometimes my computer gets stuck with FB, slow speed I think, is there more than this one post?


----------



## ester (2 February 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/

no that is only a link to that one post.


----------



## Eve Equine (2 February 2019)

ester said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/

no that is only a link to that one post.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/

this should get you to the whole page


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 February 2019)

Just so we have a couple of facts here.  Eve Equine was a 'face' to sign a letter from the BHS Members Group on FB - a Group that was started as a result of the gathering of members' concerns.  That Group gave Eve Equine an 'identity' .  She - and a couple of people who pull her strings (yes, she is a puppet) have decided to go solo.  The 'offer' from the BHS was NOT made to 'Eve Equine' personally - it was made to the MEMBERS - of the BHS - who had joined the BHS Members Group.  A tiny group of the members have now decided to fly solo - so that they decide what's best for the members, without bothering to ask the members (ah - I forgot - Eve Equine has 15 members)!  The original Group is close to 900!


----------



## ester (2 February 2019)

Eve Equine said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/646758525781802/

this should get you to the whole page
		
Click to expand...

err yeah, you just posted the same link I did to your page for you!


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 February 2019)

Eve Equine is now 'back in the fold' and that page is closed.  But the big news is - The Telegraph has finally run with the start of the story.

You'll need to register to get it all.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...Li6McSS9wbozPIxrxJjqCE07MakJEyaPJWejghS0fCsko


----------



## PAK (6 February 2019)

xx


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 February 2019)

PAK said:



			Eve Equine never returned to that "herd". 
But we did get our story told without the help of the lady posting above! And filed with the Charity Commission. Some people are just a lot of hot air!
		
Click to expand...

lol, PAK - you mean those who 'broke-away' lied even on what was their own page.  We can only hope that was the truth.  And no - I wasn't quoted - just some background info and some contacts given.  But if you want ALL the credit for it, feel free.


----------



## PAK (6 February 2019)

xx


----------



## JanetGeorge (7 February 2019)

Bye, bye PAK.  It is obvious to anyone that you joined HHO AFTER the thread in the Tack Room last September and you have contributed a lot - both to the cause and my stress levels.  The rift caused in the FB BHS Members' Group is now 'healed' - and we're cracking on at a pace with just the odd half-halt.


----------



## PAK (8 February 2019)




----------

